# Be smart



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I am usually the last person to tell people what to do, I hate being told to do things by others and believe we should all have the right to choose. If you dont want to wear your helmet - dont! You are the one who gets brain damage - no-one else.

I will say this though, to the guy riding on Sand Hill Rd going west tonight at about 5:45pm. Dude - you are wearing all black, on a black bike with a black helmet and NO lights......at dusk.....the hardest time of the day for a person in a car to see you. If you want to be a dumbass you should have every right to do that - HOWEVER - the poor person who hits you because you are all but invisible gets screwed as well and thats not fair! No lights on the front or back of your bike riding at that time of day at this time of year is really asking for trouble. Lights are CHEAP and weigh next to nothing these days.

If you dont care about yourself thats absolutely fine, but be considerate of the other people that might get put in jail because you are impossible to see. They might have kids and be a genuinely good person but you ruin their life because you are too cheap to buy a few blinky lights. Cmon man - if you can afford that Specialized Carbon bike, you can afford some small lights.:idea:


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

I agree with the concept of lights and reflective, bright clothing. But a driver will not be prosecuted for hitting a cyclist, they would get charged for the traffic violation committed, such as illegal left turn, excessive speed, etc. The consequences to the cyclist are not considered. Cyclist may sue for damages.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Missing my point completely.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It's quite simple. If you ride out at night, you need to make yourself visible to others. A car is required to have headlights and tail lights so other motorists can see it. Likewise on a bicycle, you need lights and wear reflective clothing.

We can discuss lawsuits to nausea. I'm certain that nearly all of us would rather avoid them. Let's face, if you're lucky, you'll escape without serious injury. You most likely would trade in your judgement for the mobility you had prior to the accident, in the worst case scenario.

chl


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

ShaneW said:


> Missing my point completely.


Well, no, your point seems to be that such an invisible rider could contribute to "ruining" a driver's life if the driver is unfortunate enough to hit the rider. Deadleg's response picks at the assumption that a driver's life would be ruined in those circumstances. Sadly, a driver who hits a cyclist in even inexcusable circumstances (e.g., the recent incident on Alpine Rd. at the 280 ramps) may very well not be charged with anything, or otherwise have his or her life ruined.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

My point is this - 
If you dont care about yourself or your well-being, that is a choice you should be able to make in my opinion. Just don't allow the consequences of your actions affect someone else's life in a negative way.

I am hoping against better judgment that if you dont care about your own safety, hopefully you are not selfish enough to potentially wreck the life of the person that hits you cause you are a dumbass. I almost pulled out right in front of the cyclist cause I absolutely couldnt see him - I guarantee you it would have ruined my life if he hit my car and died!

Hopefully this makes more sense. I dont want to see anyone get hit by a car, but you are asking for trouble when you ride at dusk without lights wearing black clothing.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Undecided said:


> Well, no, your point seems to be that such an invisible rider could contribute to "ruining" a driver's life if the driver is unfortunate enough to hit the rider. Deadleg's response picks at the assumption that a driver's life would be ruined in those circumstances. Sadly, a driver who hits a cyclist in even inexcusable circumstances (e.g., the recent incident on Alpine Rd. at the 280 ramps) may very well not be charged with anything, or otherwise have his or her life ruined.



Well, as a person with a conscience and a general regard for my fellow man- I'd have to say that I'd carry the guilt of killing someone even if it wasn't my fault. Shane is right in my book. Say I'm sitting at a red light waiting behind a car in front of me to move so that I can make a right turn. Blinker on, look in the right rear view mirror- all clear, so I begin my right turn and J hook a rider that cannot be seen as he doesn't have lights and is wearing all black kit. Yes, I would have done everything correct, but that doesn't help the dead rider or the fact that I would have to live with that for the rest of my life. Some people would just say that is Darwin/evolution at work, but I'd like to think that most folks out there would be adversely affected by the situation.

Perhaps a bit Pollyana, but I don't believe that most drivers are on the level of Mr. Saratoga hit and run or Mr Heavy equipment hauler.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

PaleAle is on the same wavelength as me. Its not all about whether or not you get charged with a crime, just imagine how you would feel if you were the cause of someone else's death! Most of the time it will probably be both, lawsuits AND torture knowing that you ended someone's life.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Obviously this was an encounter by a ninja. If he gets hit, he's well considered a lousy ninja at that.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Be alert.*

The world needs more lerts.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

To expand on this point,
I was at a store and a lady was looking at a bike jersey. It was bright and "girly". She said, "Bright colors aren't for me", as she was putting it back.

I was thinking, "ahhhhh, You're right. They are for the driver of the car behind you or at the intersection in front of you"


----------

